# Half person illusion



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I am half done ha ha. The mirrors are showing up I think I will try staining the wood a shade of gray. Can anyone else think of a fix.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet! Looks really good. Nice idea with the fence post.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Very cool! do you have any additional pictures? Is there a tutorial that shows how to make these?

charlie


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

A fix to hide the mirrors? If your sides and back are the same material, the problem isn't the color- it's the lighting. When we were doing some of our mirror/glass effects we found lighting just the focal point of the prop (in this case the impaled kid) and leaving the background lit by whatever ambient light was left over was best. Conversely, if you introduce a light onto the entire scene, the mirrors will reflect the light source to the sides, making them lighter than what the back gets in light- which is partly why they don't match. Another option is to put more mirrors behind the model, so ALL the backing wall people will see is the reflection of the side walls.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If the lighting dosen't fix it, you might want do try a pattern. Something like this.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18006


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

lighting is the key. a light high above the box or dimly lite area


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone I will try lighting it from high above.I also think the problem may be the mirrors themself. I used plexiglass with a mirrored film attached.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Eye distractions help. 2 x 3 studs in the middle of the side walls will help hide the mirrior seems in the corners. Painting patterns can be tricky. If they don't line up it will ruin the illusion. The wood grain is different on the back board than the side boards making the top of the mirrors stand out. Painting the box a dark, solid color will help hide the top of the mirror. Lighting can be tricky. Spotlight the person using LED spots. Also, try putting a light behind the box. The mirrors will be easier to hide if the inside of the box is in shadow.

Here's a link to the box I built. It's a bit different from yours, but you might find something there that might help. http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/half_monster_box.htm


----------

